# Best UK or quick delivery company for peptides?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

As above.

After GHRP6.

Please link as per rules (as I understand they sit) with suppliers without AAS or and POMs please guys. Used to use a supplier I can't name but I'm not sure about them atm.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I ordered from SRC recently, only took 2 days to get here by Fed ex..


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Peptidesuk.co.uk is the best UK site Ive used. Fastest too.

With the US sites quickest I got my order was 4 working days. Still not bad though. Slowest has been 15 days with a customs charge.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Interested in this lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Drs are very good, customer service excellent, loads of emails and came next day


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been reluctant in ordering these from the internet?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoog said:


> I've been reluctant in ordering these from the internet?


Why?

I'd say most of the users of pep's on here will get them from the net.

Just make sure you use a site that is highly recommended.

I use peptidesuk. Never had a problem with them


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dux said:


> Why?
> 
> I'd say most of the users of pep's on here will get them from the net.
> 
> ...


No specific reason, I just have never done it before and I am generally reluctant to try things sometimes. It may be something to try in the future. How has the product quality been?

Apologies for the thread hijack.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoog said:


> No specific reason, I just have never done it before and I am generally reluctant to try things sometimes. It may be something to try in the future. How has the product quality been?
> 
> Apologies for the thread hijack.


Lol, no need for an apology mate. You won't go wrong on these boards if you follow the advice of the guys who know what they're talking about.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Smoog said:


> No specific reason, I just have never done it before and I am generally reluctant to try things sometimes. It may be something to try in the future. How has the product quality been?
> 
> Apologies for the thread hijack.


DRS have been spot on, got a order in my fridge from peptidesuk which is awaiting to be used [by a pink elephant :laugh:]


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

i use Peptidesuk.co.uk and DRS both have good communication and decent delivery


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll have to give Peptidesuk a look, seeing as everyone's giving it good press. Feeling that bit more confident now


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Smoog said:


> I'll have to give Peptidesuk a look, seeing as everyone's giving it good press. Feeling that bit more confident now


What prices to you pay locally?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

drs have really good customer service.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Smoog said:


> I had a guy charge me £20-25 for either GHRP-6 or Mod GRF a bottle. I may have to cancel


Did he kiss you and pull your pants up after? I assume a guy who bums you with no lube wouldn't???


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Did he kiss you and pull your pants up after? I assume a guy who bums you with no lube wouldn't???


I do pay an absolute fortune for peptides and gear, I've only recently been enlightened to people actually buying this stuff off the internet. I think I need to do more research


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

dusher said:


> Peptidesuk.co.uk is the best UK site Ive used. Fastest too.
> 
> With the US sites quickest I got my order was 4 working days. Still not bad though. Slowest has been 15 days with a customs charge.


I ordered off these guys on a sunday and had me peps in me hand the tuesday morning, Im across the water though, so I was very impressed. Excellent service and emailed me afterwards to ask was I happy etc... A class act.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Smoog said:


> I had a guy charge me £20-25 for either GHRP-6 or Mod GRF a bottle. I may have to cancel


Prices are not to be discussed on the board.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Prices are not to be discussed on the board.


My apologies, I was asked. Won't do it again.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Prices are not a sign of quality ,,as i keep telling the guys the well known company's have a sale for a reason


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

thoon said:


> Prices are not a sign of quality ,,as i keep telling the guys the well known company's have a sale for a reason


So who would Thoon rate then, from a non-biased view?...

I can feel these DRS peps working well, hunger is off the ricter scale :laugh:


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

NSGym said:


> i use Peptidesuk.co.uk and DRS both have good communication and decent delivery


drs are good??

such that the IGF1-lr3?

regards


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

nitrix said:


> drs are good??
> 
> such that the IGF1-lr3?
> 
> regards


I'm currently using there GHRP6 & Mod GRF


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Labpe in the US have buy one get one free, free international shipping plus another 10 percent off for New Years sale.

Buying 6 months worth lol.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

It's peptidesuk for me, I have tried numerous brands and they give the best bang per buck and the service is excellent. I'm the biggest and strongest I've been. Been running it for just under 3 months and I love the stuff.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

valleygater said:


> It's peptidesuk for me, I have tried numerous brands and they give the best bang per buck and the service is excellent. I'm the biggest and strongest I've been. Been running it for just under 3 months and I love the stuff.


where I just picked some up from, aching to use it lol


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

valleygater said:


> It's peptidesuk for me, I have tried numerous brands and they give the best bang per buck and the service is excellent. I'm the biggest and strongest I've been. Been running it for just under 3 months and I love the stuff.


you use your GW501516?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Currently using toms but they are expensive.

I wonder if there has been any indepandant tests to see how uk sources could compare to the likes of src and toms...ive heard a few people say some uk companies are just as good but im reluctant to change source but keen to save a few quid.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

nitrix said:


> you use your GW501516?


Got some for my brother from peptidesuk. Uses it as trains a lot of mma etc. Great for your cardio apparently, fat loss isn't its major effect but heard it does help.


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

I read that canada peptides are the best and cheaper .......... are the source. (propeptides)


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I still Rate ErgoPep tbh...and their prices are unbeatable!

Gives me the signs its legit when i last used it..so ill be ordering with them again soon.

Can you like double the amount compared to peptides uk if not more for the same price. Comes VERY quick too


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

didn't www.Purepeptidesuk.com get lots of good feedback too?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

UK1989 said:


> I still Rate ErgoPep tbh...and their prices are unbeatable!
> 
> Gives me the signs its legit when i last used it..so ill be ordering with them again soon.
> 
> Can you like double the amount compared to peptides uk if not more for the same price. Comes VERY quick too


Ergo pep have a VERY bad rep. Thats the reason they are so cheap.



UK1989 said:


> didn't www.Purepeptidesuk.com get lots of good feedback too?


I was going to try them but @valleygater told me they was no difference between them and peptidesuk in their pep quality. Ill stick to peptidesuk I think.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dusher...I've personally used Ergo as has many others and find them to be good tbh.

For me i can get 100iu Rips/Hyge cheaper than 10mg of ghrp2 + mod-grf...and ive not seen loads from the peps.

Ergo would give me 2 months maybe a little more for same as rips/hyge or there abouts.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

A 10mg package will last me around 6-7 weeks at 3 jabs a day, mon-fri. 100iu will last 5 weeks at 4iu mon-fri. Effects similar, peps noticeably cheaper.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've just gone onto peptidesuk to try and order some mod GRF 1-29 and they've none in stock.

Can anyone recommend on here (or pm me) a site that has this in stock and can get it sent out quickly.

What's the website address for DRS?

Much appreciated


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Dux said:


> I've just gone onto peptidesuk to try and order some mod GRF 1-29 and they've none in stock.
> 
> Can anyone recommend on here (or pm me) a site that has this in stock and can get it sent out quickly.
> 
> ...


http://www.topdotshop.com


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Dux said:


> I've just gone onto peptidesuk to try and order some mod GRF 1-29 and they've none in stock.
> 
> Can anyone recommend on here (or pm me) a site that has this in stock and can get it sent out quickly.
> 
> ...


http://www.topdotshop.com


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> http://www.topdotshop.com


Thanks mate, I contacted peptidesuk and they said they should have stock in shortly, and gave me a discount for pre ordering!

What's the postage costs from ordering through DRS?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Dux said:


> Thanks mate, I contacted peptidesuk and they said they should have stock in shortly, and gave me a discount for pre ordering!
> 
> What's the postage costs from ordering through DRS?


Cant remember postage mate but it's not too dear, customer service and email response is second to none aswell


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Dux said:


> Thanks mate, I contacted peptidesuk and they said they should have stock in shortly, and gave me a discount for pre ordering!
> 
> What's the postage costs from ordering through DRS?


Something like £5 mate, it's **** all.... Pm the code for peptidesuk haha... Need some more mod-grf myself, you on ghrp6?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> Something like £5 mate, it's **** all.... Pm the code for peptidesuk haha... Need some more mod-grf myself, you on ghrp6?


Ghrp2


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Dux said:


> Ghrp2


ah, tempted for ipam for the eve, just if I jab before bed the hunger keeps me up haha....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> ah, tempted for ipam for the eve, just if I jab before bed the hunger keeps me up haha....


What would that to different to what I'm using (ghrp2 and mod grf1-29)?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ipam works better, less cortisol etc...

@Pscarb the man on this lol

Sure I seen him speaking about it on his site or here the ever it's of it, know if I jab ghrp6 & mod grf before bed I get bad hunger pains lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dux said:


> What would that to different to what I'm using (ghrp2 and mod grf1-29)?


IPAM is a member of the GHRP group it is a 3rd generation GHRP so essentially you would still be using a GHRP/GHRH as you are doing now with GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29



Justin Cider said:


> Ipam works better, less cortisol etc...
> 
> @Pscarb the man on this lol
> 
> Sure I seen him speaking about it on his site or here the ever it's of it, know if I jab ghrp6 & mod grf before bed I get bad hunger pains lol


IPAM releases less GH than GHRP-2 about the same as GHRP-6 but because it is 3rd generation it is not as sloppy as both GHRP-2 & 6 as both these peptides raise both Progesterone and cortisol.

i only use IPAM with Mod GRF 1-29 now....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> IPAM is a member of the GHRP group it is a 3rd generation GHRP so essentially you would still be using a GHRP/GHRH as you are doing now with GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29
> 
> IPAM releases less GH than GHRP-2 about the same as GHRP-6 but because it is 3rd generation it is not as sloppy as both GHRP-2 & 6 as both these peptides raise both Progesterone and cortisol.
> 
> i only use IPAM with Mod GRF 1-29 now....


If possible (due to injection and meal times) would 4 instead of 3 doses a day be much more beneficial, or is 3 considered to be saturation?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> IPAM is a member of the GHRP group it is a 3rd generation GHRP so essentially you would still be using a GHRP/GHRH as you are doing now with GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29
> 
> IPAM releases less GH than GHRP-2 about the same as GHRP-6 but because it is 3rd generation it is not as sloppy as both GHRP-2 & 6 as both these peptides raise both Progesterone and cortisol.
> 
> i only use IPAM with Mod GRF 1-29 now....


If possible (due to injection and meal times) would 4 instead of 3 doses a day be much more beneficial, or is 3 considered to be saturation?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

saturation is the dose you use (1mcg per kg) as i have mentioned many times frequency not dose is the key with peptides 2 is better than 1, 3 is better than 2, 4 is better than 3, 5 is better than 4 and so on but due to needing to leave 3hrs between injections 5 is normally the highest frequency and continue a normal life....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> saturation is the dose you use (1mcg per kg) as i have mentioned many times frequency not dose is the key with peptides 2 is better than 1, 3 is better than 2, 4 is better than 3, 5 is better than 4 and so on but due to needing to leave 3hrs between injections 5 is normally the highest frequency and continue a normal life....


Now that I've dropped synthetic HGH I'm gonna try and introduce another dose of peps mid/late afternoon.


----------

